# Fma Seminars In The Bay Area



## LAKANPOPOT (Jul 24, 2003)

HI AGAIN,
CAN ANYONE ALSO POST SEMINAR INFO ON FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS IN THE BAY AREA. I MISSED A COUPLE. MANONG CACOY CANETE DID 2 SEMINARS. I HEARD GM BOBBY TABOADO MIGHT COME HERE TO SACRAMENTO CA. AND DOES ANY GROUP TEACH LAMECO ESCRIMA IN THE BAY AREA? THNX AGAIN.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2003)

This is a good place to watch for FMA seminars; also consider the Eskrima Digest, run out of the Silicon Valley.


----------



## bart (Jul 29, 2003)

Are you in Sacramento? There is a seminar going on around the middle of August with one of the Doce Pares groups here. Interested?


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Jul 29, 2003)

YEAH PLEASE! IF YOU CAN GIVE ME INFO? IF I CAN'T GO I'LL TELL ALL MY FRIENDS. THANKS!


----------



## bart (Jul 30, 2003)

You can find the info for the seminar here: 


http://www.docepares.net/events.html


I'll be there. I teach eskrima in Sacramento too. You should drop on by. You can find my info here: www.sacfma.com


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the info and the offer. One of these days I will try and drop by.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

A news story on FMA (Inayan Eskrima) in San Jose:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2001/04/06/PN180527.DTL


----------

